# 2018 Texas Trio Classic



## hahndo (May 18, 2009)

2018 Texas Trio Classic is set for June 7th and 9th at Matagorda harbor Pavilion. Online registration begins March 1st. Only 50 teams allowed in each open and artificial only categories. Tourney filled up in two weeks last year so don't wait to enter. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Tourney is already completely FULL and SOLD OUT!


----------



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

100 teams total and filled in less than 24 hours.


----------

